# breck package



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Why does this sound like a scam?


----------



## CaRMaNiA666 (Nov 6, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> Why does this sound like a scam?


imma post up the link to the auction they have different auctions with different prices depending on the area you live in.


----------



## CaRMaNiA666 (Nov 6, 2009)

BRECKENRIDGE COLORADO SKI - 2 FROM EAST COAST=$1,940 - eBay (item 310179579299 end time Dec-04-09 13:29:32 PST)

thats the link check it out


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

FYI there's some people that will say your slopeside and shove you in some god forsaken condo 3 blocks from the Gondola. I've seen package deals similar to that in price though, they're giving away vacation deals right now.


----------



## CaRMaNiA666 (Nov 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> FYI there's some people that will say your slopeside and shove you in some god forsaken condo 3 blocks from the Gondola. I've seen package deals similar to that in price though, they're giving away vacation deals right now.


3 blocks from the gondola is fine with me. is that a good deal for everything that comes with it tho?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

well seeing as the lift tickets alone would run you nearly 400 bucks it's not a bad deal. You can find cheaper packages if you put it together yourself.


----------



## CaRMaNiA666 (Nov 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> well seeing as the lift tickets alone would run you nearly 400 bucks it's not a bad deal. You can find cheaper packages if you put it together yourself.


thanks for the tip i just put together a package at cheaptickets.com, roundtrip flight, SUV, condo for 5 days slope side for $586 a person. buy a 5 day pass for $334. i think i like that deal better cause we will get a extra day of riding.


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

CaRMaNiA666 said:


> thanks for the tip i just put together a package at cheaptickets.com, roundtrip flight, SUV, condo for 5 days slope side for $586 a person. buy a 5 day pass for $334. i think i like that deal better cause we will get a extra day of riding.


Ummm, also because its $400 cheaper! :laugh:


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

It isn't $400 cheaper, that $586 price is for the airfare, suv rental and condo rental only. Carmania666 is recommending that and then purchasing a $334 5 day lift pass. Add them together and what do you get? A deal that is about $20 cheaper.


----------



## CaRMaNiA666 (Nov 6, 2009)

tomtom88 said:


> It isn't $400 cheaper, that $586 price is for the airfare, suv rental and condo rental only. Carmania666 is recommending that and then purchasing a $334 5 day lift pass. Add them together and what do you get? A deal that is about $20 cheaper.


yea but you also get 1 extra day


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

CaRMaNiA666 said:


> yea but you also get 1 extra day



Sounds Golden!!! Go For it, Enjoy it, and pray for Snow!


----------

